# Wedding and Portrait Photography



## wdcraver (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife, Courtney, and I are destination wedding photographers located in the Floride panhandle. Let us know if you or someone you know is getting married. I am offering $200 off for forum members! Please, visit our website or give me a call.

DAVID CRAVER

http://www.CourtneyCraver.com

800-931-1231


----------



## wdcraver (Oct 4, 2007)




----------

